# Visa requirements



## Sawasdeekrap (Dec 28, 2014)

Hello to All,

Would like to know the requirements to obtain a retiree visa for the Phillipines and the cost of living over there. Is it easy to rent a house or condo. My preferred place to stay is Dumaguete.

Any advice will be welcome.

Best regards, Sawasdeekrap.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Sawasdeekrap said:


> Hello to All,
> 
> Would like to know the requirements to obtain a retiree visa for the Phillipines and the cost of living over there. Is it easy to rent a house or condo. My preferred place to stay is Dumaguete.
> 
> ...


Howdy,

The PRA retirement visa is quite expensive although I don't have specific costs. Others here will have better info on it than I.

Most people moving here opt for a tourist visa and renew every two months and then do a quick visa run and return at the end of two years or so.
The best and lowest (yearly) cost is if you marry here and then become a permanent resident. With that you never have to leave the country and the yearly fee is under $10.00us dollars per year.

Be sure to visit the Philippines before making the move. This is a 3rd world country with all of the inherent pitfalls and dangers.
Also, if you move here, be sure to leave yourself a financial way out if needed.



Regards

Jet Lag


----------



## northwoods (Nov 14, 2013)

*dumaguete*



Sawasdeekrap said:


> Hello to All,
> 
> Would like to know the requirements to obtain a retiree visa for the Phillipines and the cost of living over there. Is it easy to rent a house or condo. My preferred place to stay is Dumaguete.
> 
> ...


check out you tube ,
PHILIPPINE DREAMS & LIFE BEYOND THE SEAS .
Both cover rent's and monthly budgets , in dumaguete .
as i recall , ned of philippine dreams is paying apx $180 ? a month,
for the [ pink house ] its small / nice and has a yard . ned also gives a monthly overall budget , itemized break down .
he and his gf's budget usually run apx $ 950 - $1050 usd a month , this includes
the house a truck , a scooter , and a motor bike , gym membership , 
some traveling .


----------



## kingrulzuk (Jan 19, 2010)

Sawasdeekrap said:


> Hello to All,
> 
> Would like to know the requirements to obtain a retiree visa for the Phillipines and the cost of living over there. Is it easy to rent a house or condo. My preferred place to stay is Dumaguete.
> 
> ...


Hi there

Op please check this site you will get all the info you need: Living in the Philippines | Visa | Cost of Living |

Good luck


----------

